# Best places to install strobes



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Getting ready to purchase a hide a way system for my 05 GMC(90 Watt Whelen). Where do you guys normaly mount yours? I was thinking the front marker lamps under headlamp w/ amber bulb. Rear, amber turn signal area. The unit will be able to light 6 heads so I'm thinking the other 2 in the turn signals on the plow.On the roof I also run a small beacon type.
Just lookin for ideas.

Thanks Chris


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

what i did .. was put 2 bulbs in the turn signal housing and 4 in the back (2 in backup - 2 brake light) ... id stick with the clear bulbs .. i think amber bulbs are about $15 extra per bulb ..


----------



## 03mossy (Nov 14, 2007)

not meaning to jack your thread or anything but i am new to the aftermartket strobe lighting seen and got a couple questions. do these "kits" replace the exzisting light bulbs in the blinkers and marker lights? how much would a set up like this cost? thanks


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

No Mossy you have to cut a one inch hole in the housing that you choose to put the strobe tube in. 

Shulz I personally would put them in the headlights and the other four in the rear. The reason being is with the plow down your marker lights wont be seen with the snow dust and all. For putting the others in the rear taillights, how many times have you seen an idiot watch you plow for 10 or 20 mins and then pull out in front of you when your backing up. Stick with clear though cause they look like there white any ways. I have installed many of these and the color coating just burns off, its a waste. Just my 2 cents hope it helps.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

As you are in Michigan the only color you are allowed to use is Amber. Personally, I would just go with a minibar as Michigan I do believe has a 360 visibility rule. If you do choose to go with HAW's you can use a clear HAW tube in your rear amber turn signals and it will be a nice amber still because of the lense. For the front, if you can;t get them into the amber part use Amber tubes or put them in the plow lights turn signals, however to do this requires a disconnect plug on your strobe cables.

For those with/suggesting clear: Michigan State Law on Lights See the second page.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Understandable about the laws. But who In Michigan has ever been burned on these laws? Its like the DO NOT REMOVE TAG on your mattress. Do what you want. Tow trucks have red lights nowa days and cop cars have red and blue. Those are laws too but there being broken every time they turn there lights on.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

That is true, very true. Even around here.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

firelwn82;438615 said:


> Understandable about the laws. But who In Michigan has ever been burned on these laws? Its like the DO NOT REMOVE TAG on your mattress. Do what you want. Tow trucks have red lights nowa days and cop cars have red and blue. Those are laws too but there being broken every time they turn there lights on.


Firelwn is right. 99% of the cops won't mess with you as long as you are not running down the road with them on. I plow alot on Dixie Hwy and Woodward Ave and you need to be seen when plowing the lots. I have left them on by accident and was driving down M59 and had a Waterford Cops go right pass me and didn't even blink. I figured it out about 1/2 mile away when a lady pulled over to the side of the road, looked up at my switchs and saw I had left the strobes on.

Regards Mike


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Having built a trailer last summer with LED's I do really like them. Ill have to look into pricing and maybe rethink this. On the other hand I like the lights to be hidden.

Thanks Chris


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

LED HAWS, made by NOVA and now Whelen. Best of both worlds.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

You can still hide leds. I'll get some new pictures of my truck this afternoon and post them for you. My truck is all LED except headlight flasher and corner Hide away strobes. All red though for the FD


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

flykelley;438683 said:


> Firelwn is right. 99% of the cops won't mess with you as long as you are not running down the road with them on. I plow alot on Dixie Hwy and Woodward Ave and you need to be seen when plowing the lots. I have left them on by accident and was driving down M59 and had a Waterford Cops go right pass me and didn't even blink. I figured it out about 1/2 mile away when a lady pulled over to the side of the road, looked up at my switchs and saw I had left the strobes on.
> 
> Regards Mike


 legal plowing colors in michigan are AMBER/CLEAR .... your absoulity right ... when its a blizzard or alot of blowing snow ... i do want to be scene .... its like a told a cop 2 yrs ago .... if i get hit .. from a person who said they didnt see me ... i will sue the city's law inforcementa agency who yanks me over to write me up for illegal use of lights .. and he agreed with me .. but most cops around detroit are cool with most everyones light setups ..


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

firelwn82;438794 said:


> You can still hide leds. I'll get some new pictures of my truck this afternoon and post them for you. My truck is all LED except headlight flasher and corner Hide away strobes. All red though for the FD


Firelwn82, If you dont have the pics maybe I can stop by the FD I'm just on Seymour west of Cooks dairy. Shoot me an email [email protected]

Thanks Chris


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW!!! Just checked out the LED Hide a way systems. really like the systems and low power draw. But the price is more but I think its worth it. So I guess Ill have to keep saving the dollars for the $400 purchase for a 4 head. Or another $230 if I want 6 lights.
I like lights!!!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Which system did you look at? I think the Whelen one is multi directional, while the NOVA system requires the heads to be aimed.

I would buy the LED HAWS, for my emergency management stuff that I do(uses blue) but our permits don't allow em in the rear lights. I already have my Amber stuff, but I could always use more light.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Whelen seems to be my pick right now but I will look into the LED HAWS. Probably will stick with clear or amber depending in what light I'll mount.
Dodge Guy do you have a web site for the LED HAWS? Havent heard of this brand?

Thanks Chris


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Shulz. Sorry it snowed today, had a bad day but ended well. I'll get some pics of it today. I'll get some with them off and some with them on, see what you think. I have never seen the LED lights that are set up like strobes. It would be cool to see but not to sure about spending 400 bucks on something I haven't seen before. I like letting someone try it before I spend it, lol.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

groundbreakers;439278 said:


> legal plowing colors in michigan are AMBER/CLEAR ....


FWIW - Clear is not an acceptable color for a plow vehicle in Michigan.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/aftermarket_lighting_8570_7.pdf

Edit: I just seen this was also posted earlier in this thread. I missed it on my first read through.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

The two companies currently producing these LED HAWS (Hideaways) are Whelen and a company called NOVA.

The NOVA LED HAWS:
http://www.strobe.com/component/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,32/page,shop.product_details/flypage,nova_flypage/product_id,150/category_id,55/manufacturer_id,0/
This is the manufacters website

The Whelen LED HAWS:
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/LAW4%2A.html
This is just a link to a place that sells them


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

This is what I would do. I like the idea of putting the other 2 in the plow lights.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

DodgeGuy;439683 said:


> The two companies currently producing these LED HAWS (Hideaways) are Whelen and a company called NOVA.


The NOVA's are not all that impressive.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

I have an '03 1500 and I have 8 in my truck. I think they are all clear. 2 in the rear blinkers, 2 in the reverse, 2 in the front headlight(low beam side), 2 in the front blinker. I have them on two seperate switchs, 1 for the front and one for the back. The only way to do that is with two four way boxes. It looks sweet!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

NootDogg;439965 said:


> I have an '03 1500 and I have 8 in my truck. I think they are all clear. 2 in the rear blinkers, 2 in the reverse, 2 in the front headlight(low beam side), 2 in the front blinker. I have them on two seperate switchs, 1 for the front and one for the back. The only way to do that is with two four way boxes. It looks sweet!!!


Do you have any pic's of your truck with them on??...I would like to see it..


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Eclipse;439964 said:


> The NOVA's are not all that impressive.


Agreed, I think it is mostly because of their directional design, if it is the slightest bit off it looks terrible.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DodgeGuy;440057 said:


> Agreed, I think it is mostly because of their directional design, if it is the slightest bit off it looks terrible.


Thats what i was looking at...and if you can't get it in the direction you need it won't look good..


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Shulz, I was going to take pics today. Turned them on and popped a fuse. Changed it keeps popping.  Dang it, can't ever win. If you want I could stop by and you could check out where I put all of my lights or we could meet up someplace. Sorry guy, I hate saying I'm gonna do something and it never happens. Let me know if you would like to check it out.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

I will try to get some today or tommorow. If not I can get some this weekend cause they are talking snow on Sunday in WI.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

firelwn82;440310 said:


> Shulz, I was going to take pics today. Turned them on and popped a fuse. Changed it keeps popping.  Dang it, can't ever win. If you want I could stop by and you could check out where I put all of my lights or we could meet up someplace. Sorry guy, I hate saying I'm gonna do something and it never happens. Let me know if you would like to check it out.


Thanks for the offer. Id like to see your set up for lights. I would say saturday afternoon but it maybe to damn cold. Send me an email, if you like saturday then thats fine or when its good for you. [email protected]

Thanks Chris


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

c.schulz;441883 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Id like to see your set up for lights. I would say saturday afternoon but it maybe to damn cold. Send me an email, if you like saturday then thats fine or when its good for you. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks Chris


Hi Chris
If you want to see my setup and you around Waterford give me a call 248 431 6443

Regards Mike


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

c.schulz;441883 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Id like to see your set up for lights. I would say saturday afternoon but it maybe to damn cold. Send me an email, if you like saturday then thats fine or when its good for you. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks Chris


Brandon, Got your email but for some reason my email system is jacked up and wont reply to yours. So yes saturday after 4 would fine. 
Address is 2550 Seymour lk rd at the corner of Wild Irish. Clay colored house. Call if need 627 5595

Flykelly- Ive got your number and will call if I can get to waterford.

Thanks Guys
Chris


----------

